# Micro-Offshore Skiff



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Does anyone here have any experience with Panga's? Not the Panga's made here in the states. The ones you see in the developing worlds. I put a pencil and paper together and figured that I could build a 24' Panga that had a 5'-6" beam, 4'-8 at the waterline and would do just fine with an F70 tiller. 

Divynal Cored hull with 2 stringers and a false floor weigh about 800 lbs. Unloaded it would run 25-28mph. Plus 1000lbs of people and gear it would run about 20mph and plane around 14mph. 

This could be used as a mother ship, or for dirt cheap offshore trips. 

I could build the hull for $6-8k. $17-19K all in with motor and trailer.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

It's going to be hard to compete with the Imemsa brand being distributed from Mexico. There's a dealer around Fort Pierce that is able to get them. I've only fished from a Andros brand 22. It did very well offshore, 20 miles in 2-3 ft conditions. Very fuel efficient and overall a blast to fish from.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I've spent a decent amount of time on them. They aren't perfect but are damn good all arounders and very efficient. The second you start making it into something it's not (bigger motor, center console, etc etc) imo they become worthless. They work best as a low hp tiller boat. The best ride is in the back anyways...
And like after hours said, you can go get a brand new immemsa 25 for a little over $3000, why bother building one


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

These can all be cored in foam.
http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=PG20

http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=PG22

http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=PG25


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> I've spent a decent amount of time on them. They aren't perfect but are damn good all arounders and very efficient. The second you start making it into something it's not (bigger motor, center console, etc etc) imo they become worthless. They work best as a low hp tiller boat. The best ride is in the back anyways...
> And like after hours said, you can go get a brand new immemsa 25 for a little over $3000, why bother building one


3k!   Wow. Based on my past though I will probably end up spending 6x as much and 2 years doing it myself. [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

The cheapest 22' immemsa I've seen is 10k. Build it!


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Whatever you spend on the construction of the hull will be out the window if you ever decide to sell. Almost no one will buy your home built panga. Buy an older skiff, fix it up, repower. Less $$ than your panga project, and someone will buy it if you ever want to sell.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Panga Marine will sell you a 22 without a gas tank or floor for about 5k

Ever consider at building a tolman skiff?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

JimCameron said:


> Whatever you spend on the construction of the hull will be out the window if you ever decide to sell. Almost no one will buy your home built panga. Buy an older skiff, fix it up, repower. Less $$ than your panga project, and someone will buy it if you ever want to sell.



Crazy how that works isn't it.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Do a panga search. Some Chinese company is selling 22 ft. for $3.4k or so. Have to buy 2 for $6800. They are not finished on the inside and need a console and flooring and motor and everything else. Also right now a guy in JAX selling a 22 ft. Panga for $6.2k...he has several. I bet he bought some of the Chines pangas --- he calls them Eduardo pangas...something like that. And yes, Curtis' advice is on target. Homemade boats don't have good resale value. Shame its called "homemade" like that is bad. Some people can build a really nice 1st class boat.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

cutrunner said:


> I've spent a decent amount of time on them. They aren't perfect but are damn good all arounders and very efficient. The second you start making it into something it's not (bigger motor, center console, etc etc) imo they become worthless. They work best as a low hp tiller boat. The best ride is in the back anyways...
> And like after hours said, you can go get a brand new immemsa 25 for a little over $3000, why bother building one


Hook some brothers up! Where are you seeing them around here for that much?


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

Eduardono Pangas are built in Columbia, not China, and by a very reputable company that has boats operating all over the Americas.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Let this dumbass thread die


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Let this dumbass thread die


Wonder how that guy is doing with his 50’ offshore skiff?


----------



## Skinnee (Oct 5, 2021)

AfterHours2 said:


> It's going to be hard to compete with the Imemsa brand being distributed from Mexico. There's a dealer around Fort Pierce that is able to get them. I've only fished from a Andros brand 22. It did very well offshore, 20 miles in 2-3 ft conditions. Very fuel efficient and overall a blast to fish from.


Agree. Trust them more than i would myself to build the boat. Haha


----------



## ShaggyPalm (Sep 30, 2021)

Pangas are sweet boats. I've seen a couple that had cabins built into them


----------

